# New Zealand Blues



## Goatzilla (Feb 23, 2010)

I finally located a breeder who has been working with the blue variety of NZ's, and was fortunate enough to obtain 2 really decent does. I can't wait to get them into production. I love my NZW's but it's gonna be pretty cool to mess around with colored rabbits that still retain the meat producing capabilities of the NZ. These rabbits still have a few minor type issues compared to the whites, but I'll have them the way that I want them in a couple of generations.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





img]


----------



## anthonyjames (Feb 23, 2010)

Goatzilla,

Where are you located?  That is a pretty rabbit.  I have been wanting to find different colors for my meat rabbits.  

Currently I have 4 New Zealand white does, 2 California Does, 1 White Satin doe and a Broken Satin buck.

I would love to have the color variety.

http://gallery.me.com/anthonyjames420#100306&bgcolor=black&view=grid 

Images of mine


----------



## Goatzilla (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, I'm located up in the northeast in RI. I checked out your pics and it looks like you have the "parts" to put together a decent meat producing herd. I raised Satins a while back and it was my experience that although they are a decent meat rabbit, they didn't make processing weight as quickly or as efficiently as the Cals or NZ's. I figure that if a rabbit has to occupy one of my cages and consume feed, it should produce for me as best it can. Keep your eye out in your area for a really good quality NZ buck. Try to find a black or red one if you want color variation and still produce well. The blues are a new NZ variety, and are still pretty scarce.





			
				anthonyjames said:
			
		

> Goatzilla,
> 
> Where are you located?  That is a pretty rabbit.  I have been wanting to find different colors for my meat rabbits.
> 
> ...


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 20, 2010)

very nice!  you dont see the blues around that much


----------



## dbunni (Aug 20, 2010)

We are working on the blues a little here too.  But, as I was warned by Dave M ... watch the eye color.  We currently have 34 NZs on the ground chasing mom around.  All are from brkn blk to brkn blk breeding.  Ended up with 2 solid blues & 4 brkn blues.  One broken buck is fantastic.  I see herd buck on the way!  he has his mothers body type ... she has her GC legs already with breed wins.

Good luck with the blues, hopefully they will get them passed soon too ... then we can play with the broken blues here!


----------

